# Weight training & Kenpo... compatible?



## Brother John (Apr 23, 2004)

I myself train with weights because I like the way it makes me look and feel, but I've talked/chatted with people who feel that weight training and the martial arts are antithetical. I was just wondering what you guys thought.

First, I should define my issue:
There are many different ways to go about 'weight training'. The way I like the most and try to do is generally the body building style. It works in cycles, for many these cycles revolve around their use of growth hormone &/or anabolic steriod cycles...not me. Mine revolve around three phases: 
1. Strength/Mass. To gain in one is to gain in the other, generally speaking.
2. Shaping. The mass atained in phase 1 is maintained, while adding higher repetitions and focusing on movements that isolate specific muscle groups in order to focus on symetry and general aesthetics. 
3. Cutting. Simply... higher repetition, moderate weights (now and then hitting them with a very intense/heavy day to keep the mass/strength up somewhat) and a bigger emphasis on diet and aerobic work in order to eliminate the fat/watter around and between the muscles. 

Phase one = 5 months
Phase two = 4 months
Phase three = 3 months

anyway...
Do you feel that such weight training, the Building of larger, yet stronger, muscles would be detrimental to bettering my execution of Kenpo???

Thanks, just hoping to spark an interesting discussion that may be a bit out of the norm.

Your Brother
John
PS: I really don't buy the "muscle bound" myth. I know toooo many VERY flexible/agile HUGE muscle-heads to believe it anymore.


----------



## loki09789 (Apr 23, 2004)

For those who are concerned that wt. training is bad for martial practice - WRONG (as long as you are looking at it as strength training - not just training with steel plates or machines).

Strength training (regardless of resistance device) is essential to joint stability, power delivery, local and general endurace.....

If you are lifting like and for vanity/ego/body building composition goals, and you expect it to make you better MArtist it ain't gonna happen.  You will be strong, you will be powerful.  You will NOT have the muscular endurance, or the athletic/functional ability to transfer raw strength into multidirectional applications as well as someone who has been developing athletic or functional strength.

The visually pleasing 'cut' stuff and the emphasis on balanced visual proportions is not the same as strength training for speed, power, quickness, agility, endurance....

Check out any info on functional training/sport performance training.

Too much media/movie/infommercial level of understanding about strength and conditioning in relation to sports performance/martial arts out there.

Sound Martial Arts practice that includes some conditioning is the original Functional training program as far as I am concerned.  Nothing motivates athletic/performance excellence like death as a consequence of failure


----------



## MJS (Apr 23, 2004)

Any strenght training is better than nothing but it all comes down to what you want out of it.  Some people say that if you are too big, that it'll hinder your movements.  Then again, if you look at someone like Ken Shamrock from the UFC, hes pretty big, but his size does not hinder his movements.

It sounds like you have a very good routine set up.  Usually when I lift, I follow a similar pattern.  One week will be heavy weight, with few reps, and the following will be a lighter weight with more reps.  And of course, like anything, its not gonna matter if you spend 7 days a week in the gym, if you dont incorporate a good diet and cardio into your routine, the outcome will be a large, strong, fat man, rather than a lean, cut, strong, in shape one.

Just my thoughts.

Mike


----------



## Kenpomachine (Apr 25, 2004)

My kenpo instructor recommended me to train the forms using dumbells. It was both for gaining strenght and to help me cut the movement when the strike is supposed to hit the body.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 25, 2004)

As anyone knows I myself do some weight lifting as well. I love to lift. It helps me on many aspects. I have a bad shoulder, knee, ribs, and lower back. Lifting helps me sleep comfortably at night plus I like the benefits that I get back in return. I now have increased my lifting to twice a day five days a week. Using the priority principle in lagging body parts is why.  Anyhow my gaining strength hasn't slowed me down at all it has only helped me in quick short movements and has helped tremendously with my forms becoming better.  :asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 25, 2004)

To make mine short, and IMHO, Kenpo alone is simlpy not enough. Get the lifting, and cardio in as much as possible. :asian:


----------



## Karazenpo (May 2, 2004)

I've been weight training since 1968 and have been in arts since '73, weight training is a plus. A long time ago it was going around weights would slow you down but that has been since exposed as a myth. The stronger the contraction of the muscle the stronger the punch. I recommend weight training for men and women alike. If you start young it will keep you strong and healthy looking as you advance in age. Go for it!


----------



## white eagle (May 5, 2004)

I think that weight training is a definite plus not only for bodt appearence but it may help in getting faster and harder strikes and that can only hurt your opponent

Good luck

D..........


----------



## Rainman (May 5, 2004)

Brother John said:
			
		

> I myself train with weights because I like the way it makes me look and feel, but I've talked/chatted with people who feel that weight training and the martial arts are antithetical. I was just wondering what you guys thought.
> 
> First, I should define my issue:
> There are many different ways to go about 'weight training'. The way I like the most and try to do is generally the body building style. It works in cycles, for many these cycles revolve around their use of growth hormone &/or anabolic steriod cycles...not me. Mine revolve around three phases:
> ...



Really an interesting topic.   Muscle building to the point or causing a loss of mobility and flexibility yes, could be detrimental the executioner.  To keep strong and fit- when I am, my Kenpo is just better.  

I lift heavy some weeks and I lift high repetitions other weeks.  I use modern stuff like a life cycle, stair stepper and tredmill.  I do the ol run through the desert and die rountine periodically too.  

Nutrition is equally important.  Cannot grow the muscle without large servings of protien.


----------

